
Arachni Security Scanner - rubyn00bie
http://www.arachni-scanner.com/
======
MrBra
I tested it! Happy to see that it's working flawlessly in Windows 7, including
the web interface. It's fast too! I'd say it's in the middle between Nessus
scanner and Owasp Zap for the following considerations:

\- OWASP ZAP is an HTTP vulnerability scanner only and takes some time to
complete.

\- Nessus is a complete vulnerability scanner (not only HTTP) and of course
testing takes even more time to complete.

\- Arachni, also seems to be just an HTTP vulnerability scanner, but it
appears to come up with useful results faster that ZAP (though this is surely
due to the former doing more in-deep scanning). It is well designed and easy
to use.

In any case it's nice to have another advanced tool like this in our pockets,
and it's another big success for a Ruby (on Rails) application!

Please let me know your opinions!

------
MrBra
no windows version :\

but looking at [http://www.arachni-scanner.com/blog/help-us-test-windows-
sup...](http://www.arachni-scanner.com/blog/help-us-test-windows-support-xml-
json-auditing/) they seem to be working on it... (some months passed already
though..)

~~~
MrBra
And... there we go! [http://www.arachni-scanner.com/blog/windows-package-and-
rest...](http://www.arachni-scanner.com/blog/windows-package-and-rest-service-
now-in-the-nightlies/)

